# Alien VS Predator Clubhouse



## Marineborn (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright i seen we didn't have one of these and seeing its hard to find cool people to play online with id like to get everyone that plays online to put there steam name up so we can get some cool people to play with, give me your steam name and ill add you to the club and add any other information which you want me to add.

Now lets having a Slaughtering good time


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 26, 2010)

Reserved FOR club members


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG no love for AVP, thats sad, but the game is not really good though


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2010)

BUMP!

Just playing the game now, I'm actually really enjoying it.

I find the Marine campaign very atmospheric and if you allow yourself to be drawn into the role of the character and what world your in it can be very immersive, constantly found myself running when shit got a bit to hard . I never do that in FPS! lol

The animations of the aliens are brilliant aswell  honestly don't know why the game is scoring low.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I have a little problem AvP.
When I set resolution to 1440x900 the image isn't centered and/or properly scaled.
With other resolutions it's ok but that is what I want to use.
When this happens with other games I just press "auto image adjusment" monitor's buttom and problem is solved but with AvP it doesn't work.
I thought it could be driver's issue so I changed catalyst 10.9 to 10.8 unsuccessfully.
Any suggestion?
Thanks in advance.-


----------

